# FreeBSD book



## gomster (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm a student and would like to learn more about os architecture. I have a book on linux and someone reccommended this book on freebsd to me: https://www.amazon.de/Design-Implem...hild=1&keywords=freebsd&qid=1615631517&sr=8-3.

It may be a bit old since its from 2014....?
Anyone who has read it, would you recommend it? Recommendations on other computer architecture books(or IT books in general) are also welcome!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 13, 2021)

That book was written by Kirk McKusick--along with George V. Neville-Neil--and you should take their words as gospel from on high. It thoroughly describes how FreeBSD works and FreeBSD is a direct descendant of UNIX.

Solid operating systems don't change their architecture much or often.


----------



## gomster (Mar 13, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> That book was written by Kirk McKusick--along with George V. Neville-Neil--and you should take their words as gospel from on high. It thoroughly describes how FreeBSD works and FreeBSD is a direct descendant of UNIX.
> 
> Solid operating systems don't change their architecture much or often.


I'll definitely read it then.


----------

